# Price difference in domain name registration



## DJ_Dance (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi guys/gals,

just had a question regarding domain name registration. I don't know whether this is the case everywhere else but I live Australia and over here there can be huge differences in prices when trying to register a domain name. What's the deal with that? Does it mean that the cheaper one will be less reliable? That there will be costs when trying to renew your domain name through another company if you decide to later on? I just can't understand the big difference in prices. Oh and I also figured out that .com domains are actually cheaper than .com.au. Let me know if this isn't true.

Thanks in advance and sorry if this has been posted in the past, I did some searching but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Tikuf (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I'm going to attempt clear it for you.

If you are going to a proper domain seller. (Godaddy, enom, namecheap) to name a few your safe. 

They register the info to the company that controls the LTD. Example .au is controled by a company in Australia where the .com is a US company named ICANN.

Yes you can transfer Registars if you don't like the one you registered your domain with. you get something called an EPP transfercode. its used to prevent people from hijacking your domain from you.

As for Security of your domain. some LTDs are sold to the world by small countrys entiled to their own domain for being a country. 
Example .cc is a very popular to people who don't know becuase its a CHEAP domain name, however it is owned by Cocos (Keeling) Islands.

If you pick a domain name registered with a even smaller country and it changes hands. You run the risk of loosing your domain.

Just go with a large registar. prices should be around the same but they are mostly set by the country selling the domain ltd. and you will have no problems.

It goes much more in depth but nothing you really need to worry about. Only thing you have to watch out for is if you go to "Cheap cheap cheap domains" website and it look s a bit shady what can happen is they will register it FOR YOU, but they own it, and may demand a high amount of money to renew it every year or to transfer it. This is rare but still out there.


----------



## DJ_Dance (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Tikuf for the reply. I ended up doing some research on http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/ and most of the people there suggested Godaddy. I ended up registering with them and it's been smooth sailing so far. I think I ended up registering a .com domain name for around seven dollars something which was really cheap. I managed to find a website which lists promotional codes for godaddy also http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/725207.

Thanks again.


----------

